# Problem mit Desktop-Icons



## ms89 (12. November 2006)

Hallo,
ich hab da seit kurzem ein Problem mit meinen Desktop-Icons (Windows XP).
Nachdem ich gestern abend meinen PC angeschaltet hab, haben die Icons nähmlich so seltsame, graue, geriffelte Schatten (siehe Link zum Bild unten). Ich hab schon alles versucht sie wieder zu entfernen, doch ich weiß einfach nicht wie.
Hat da irgend jamand vielleicht eine Idee?


http://img107.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=th_45586_d2_122_426lo.JPG


----------



## chefetutti (12. November 2006)

rechtsklick auf den arbeitsplatz - eigenschaften - erweitert - systemleistung - einstellungen - durchsichtigen hintergrund... haken rein und ok


----------



## ms89 (13. November 2006)

Hat leider nicht funktioniert, trotzdem Danke ; )


----------

